# New Daiwa saltist (2013) STTLW30HC vs Penn Fathom levelwind



## 2xchapter (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

Trying to decide between the two reels.. DAIWA SALTIST STTLW30HC (2013 model..) vs Penn Fathom FTH40LW.

I mainly fish off the surf using jig, lures.

Which do you think is a better investment?.


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

Had the 20 size black saltist sttlw20hc earlier this year and casting was smooooth. Level wind was fast, drag was smooth, and I love te clicking drag adjustment.


----------



## Cathead (Aug 7, 2013)

If you are throwing lures and jig's the fathom 40 will get old very quick it is a big reel that is also made of all metal. I don't know anything about the Daiwa so can't help you there.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The Diawa reel you are asking about is an off shore reel. Are you sure you want to use it casting in the surf? If you are gonna be offshore, get it. If you were asking about the the Diawa Saltist BG30h or BG20h for casting in the surf, either of those reels would get my vote. However, they do not have level winds.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Casting lures all day with a conventional (non-level wind) gets tedious. I would probably just use a spinning reel for the faster retrieve and level winding. I am sure there is a level wind fixed spool out there somewhere that would be great. I know some folks like the abus, but I have no experience with them. As stated above, the Diawa Saltist BG 30/20 H are great reels, but they aren't level wind.


----------

